# Eyelash begonia before and after pics



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

First pic is when viv was first planted. Second is a little under three months later. 

Any tips on cutting these guys? I would like to have this growing in some of my other vivs. Or any good sources or begonias?

its located in the center bottom below the brom










Thats a 14 month old azureus in the pic to compare sizes


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Begonia root from leaf cuttings. Just lay them on the moss or substrate. They sometimes rot when its too moist though so you may want to do it in a propagator or something and then put them in the viv after they've rooted and grown a few leaves.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Begonia Propagation Page

-Mike-


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Antone is quite correct. Sphagnum or rock wool are good media for rooting leaves. (Although, techically, it is the _rhizomatous_ begonias that root best from leaf cuttings.)

Alas, this is what happens when we get an "Eyelash" begonia not knowing who's who. Same thing happens with "mini" violets. Bear in mind, this guy will put out new crowns from spreading rhizomes. (If you want a small one try bowerae nigormarga or 'tiger kitten.')

Take pride in the fact that those are great terrarium conditions 

I know a few reliable begonia sources (all less expensive than Logees ) Can I mention mail order begonia sources here? Or should I PM you? 

One thing I can tell you is I have some great begonia deals on Ebay (and the begonia guys seem to a better job descrobing their plants than the Ebay bromeliad guys!)


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Frogtofall said:


> Begonia root from leaf cuttings. Just lay them on the moss or substrate. They sometimes rot when its too moist though so you may want to do it in a propagator or something and then put them in the viv after they've rooted and grown a few leaves.


Thanks ! I'll give this a try. I've heard they can be difficult to grow from cuttings. But I'll never know unless I try!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Mikembo said:


> Begonia Propagation Page
> 
> -Mike-


Thanks for the link, just read it


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

They are only difficult if your lighting is off or the soil is too moist.

Any Rhizomatous types can be rooted from leaf cuttings, rhyzome cuttings, OR leaf wedges.

Canes from stalk cuttings with atleast 1 good healthy leaf


Hope this helps.


Todd


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Begonias
good begonia source

possibly the easiest plant ive cultivated from leaf cuttings, pilea moonbeam is a close second though.

james


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks guys for the info and links. Im going to wait untill after vacation to get a few cuttings from this guy. Ill keep you posted on the progress.

I still cant believe how well this guy has been doing. Its under three months and HUGE compaired to the tiny thing I put in there . . .


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

On hint for leaf cuttings too... take a look at the leaf, where there are major vein branches, make a small incision at the juncture. When you lay the leaf flat on the soil, make sure the these cuts make contact with the soil. "Stake" with toothpicks if needed. You should get plantlets from each cute... Alternatively find these same major veins, and cut the leaf into sections, making sure there is a V of a major vein in each leaf section. You can take some rooting hormone, or not, and place it on the cut edges... then place the cut edges into the soil. Water well but not soggy, or it will rot. Sometimes they take a while to go, but when they do its usually with vigor.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thats right I forgot about slicing the veins. Leaf wedges can be tricky tho and they take the longest to get going. Whatever you decide , just be patient!

Todd


----------

